# 68 Apple Krate



## oskisan (Jul 6, 2014)

Is there anything special about this 68 that would command $3500 with 10 bids? Are the krates beginning to get their respect back again since it has been a while since they have been repopped? This one here just blows me away...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sti...131003132420&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=221481349615&rt=nc


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2014)

Look at the bidding.It fell flat around $600 and the early bidder [maybe friend of owner?] jumped in to save from having to sell it? Still 5 days to go.Interesting.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2014)

Looking at the bid page I would assume that the 35 hunerd was the reserve amount and some dip hit it. No way is that thing worth that amount to a normal sane collector.


----------



## oskisan (Jul 6, 2014)

*Good eye*

I see what you mean... $600 sounds about right, $3500 certainly does not. 68 was the only year without a front fender wasn't it? Didn't it also sport a pogo seat post? At $600, I'll keep ahold of mine for a while longer... If these are really turning $3500 then I'll sell all my krates!

Ken



vincev said:


> Look at the bidding.It fell flat around $600 and the early bidder [maybe friend of owner?] jumped in to save from having to sell it? Still 5 days to go.Interesting.


----------



## vastingray (Jul 12, 2014)

Ya that thing looked kinda beat probably someone just bidding it up


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2014)

There was no bidding war on that. It went from 600 to 3500 so there was a reserve of that amount and the winner must have known what the reserve was. Or, maybe some seller shenanigans going on but I kinda doubt it.


----------

